# Feeding once or twice a day?



## sarathan (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi!

We just adopted an 8 year old black lab mix and we just love him!  His foster mom had been feeding him just once a day... is this okay? I mean, I'm sure it IS fine, but I always thought feeding dogs twice a day was pretty standard. Are there advantages to feeding just once a day? Does it really matter one way or another? Would it be best for me to continue feeding once a day since that's what he's used to? Sorry I'm a little clueless, it's been a looooong time since I've owned a dog.  Thanks!


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Most dogs do better on 2x a day feeding but, it really depends on their activity level and how sensitive their stomachs are. By that, I mean some dogs create alot of stomach acid on an empty stomach and will vomit.

My dogs are also senior citizens and only eat once a day. My female sleeps 20 hours a day now and has a hard time walking so, she does fine. My other senior gets a small snack in addition as he's a little more active.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

I recently read an article on dog feeding (and Iwish I could remember where. Probally another forum link some one posted) about Fast feeding dogs. meaning that their system is designed to be on a fast and gorge type diet like their wild wolf ancestors. Feeding one meal a day klind of satisfys this theory. The theory is that a dog's acid receptors in their stomachs don't emit acid unless it comes into contact with food thereby maximizing the digestive process and allowing the dog to better absorb all the nutrients in their food. Unless a dog is at risk for bloating (as any dog over 50 pounds is) then multipul smaller meals are recommended. An 8 year old lab (in my mind) may not be as prone to bloat since I don't forsee him running about feaverishly after eating. All my dogs eat once a day except for my Dane because he HAD bloated twice even with all the proper precautions taken. If that's what this fella is use to then I wouldn't change it. Like they say... if it ain't broke... don't fix it.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

I would agree that it depends on his activity level. On days when our dog is at daycare all day, I make sure she eats an hour before she goes in the morning so that she'll have some fuel in her for a hard day of play. And when she gets home she's ravenous, so she gets fed again. On days she's not at daycare, I still offer the food 2x a day but she eats about 40-50% less kibble than she does on daycare days. So she self-regulates to a degree on off days, eating most if not all of her food for the day at her evening meal. 

You could try half his daily allotment in the morning and half again at night for a while and see how that goes if you're worried about only feeding once a day.


----------



## SunnyPaw (Feb 24, 2009)

sarathan said:


> Hi!
> 
> We just adopted an 8 year old black lab mix and we just love him!  His foster mom had been feeding him just once a day... is this okay? I mean, I'm sure it IS fine, but I always thought feeding dogs twice a day was pretty standard. Are there advantages to feeding just once a day? Does it really matter one way or another? Would it be best for me to continue feeding once a day since that's what he's used to? Sorry I'm a little clueless, it's been a looooong time since I've owned a dog.  Thanks!


Hi Sarathan!
You can find many articles online that discuss "GDV in dogs". GDV stands for gastric dilatation and volvulus - - it is also more commonly known as "bloat". It is a condition related to eating and drinking in a manner that causes a twisting of the stomach/intestine - which can be a dangerous condition. If a dog does develop this emergency condition, the ASPCA reports that 25-40% will not survive - so it is not something to overlook. Not all breeds are susceptible, but labs are specifically denoted as a breed that *can* develop this condition, as they are deep-chested. 

According to the Animal Health Channel:
"Dietary risk factors [for GDV] include the following:
-Drinking large amounts of water immediately after eating 
-Eating a single, large meal daily 
-Advancing age is also a risk factor"

According the the ASPCA, to help avoid bloat:
-"Feed your dog several small meals, rather than one or two larger ones, throughout the day to avoid eating too much or too fast. 
-If appropriate (check with your vet), include canned food in your dog’s diet. 
-Maintain your dog’s appropriate weight. 
-Avoid feeding your dog from a raised bowl unless advised to do so by your vet. 
-Encourage normal water consumption. 
-Limit rigorous exercise before and after meals. 
-Avoid exercising vigorously on a full stomach 
-Discourage gulping down food very quickly"

Perhaps you can have a quick chat with your vet, but based on this widely-available information, it seems as though your sweet lab may be safer with 2+ smaller meals.


----------



## sarathan (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------

